# What to do with burned steak



## werdnanoslen (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a very pepper-blackened sirloin steak from last night, and I'd like to know what my options are for salvaging it. I don't like to throw food away, as there's always some kind of use for a poorly managed dish (of course I don't mean anything spoiled or somehow unhealthy).

I'm open to anything!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Cut the burn off, chop the insides and make spaghetti sauce.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Slice it very very thin and use for a cold salad, on top of dressed greens.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd slice it into thin strips and use it for enchiladas, quesedillas, nacho topping, etc.


----------



## werdnanoslen (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll remember all of those!

It was pretty tough, so I sliced it very thin across the grain and simmered it in an acidic stir fry concoction with onions and bell peppers. It made a great sandwich.


----------



## tangy (Aug 27, 2009)

The salad topping suggestion sounds great..definitely going to try that out


----------



## maniclowery (Oct 2, 2009)

depends how bad it is burnt. It might be possible to make a sauce.

Fond - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I would slice it thinly and use it for a sandwich or even a salad depending on the toughness of it. You could also cut off the burned bits and then dice it up and use it to make croquettes. If it was on the bone and the bone is salvageable you could use the bone to start a beef stock...

Hope this helps


----------

